# Skype group, any takers?



## TheLoneRanger (Jan 17, 2014)

I have created a skype group for people with social anxiety and I'd like more people to join. Any takers?


----------



## SmartCar (Nov 27, 2011)

TheLoneRanger said:


> I have created a skype group for people with social anxiety and I'd like more people to join. Any takers?


Interested..but are you over 18+?..cus I'd feel weird talking to people still in high school, no offense..that's just me.


----------



## LauraInTheSky (Aug 17, 2013)

Interested. I miss decent conversation.


----------



## TheLoneRanger (Jan 17, 2014)

Yep I'm actually exactly 18, 19 next month. Post your skypes to add you or if you want privacy you can pm me, glad there are people interested


----------



## RepoMedic (Sep 12, 2013)

I will come! I am 18+ if that makes anybody feel more comfortable.


----------



## CEB32 (Mar 6, 2014)

chris32ceb

Starting to get past the point of worrying about such things, so sign me up


----------



## Appleandmango (May 12, 2014)

Oh I'm 18 too haha but I wanna join if you guys don't mind


----------



## alee (Mar 6, 2012)

Ok then...although I m already on a group but lets give this one a go too.

U can click the skype icon underneath my avatar here.


----------



## jap (Jul 1, 2013)

I am interested if this is still open.  please message me your skype username O_O


----------



## James1311 (Dec 31, 2012)

I can join.


----------



## TheLoneRanger (Jan 17, 2014)

Any others? please yes


----------



## bluecrime (Jan 27, 2013)

I’d be interested in this. Feel free to add me to this group, my Skype username is bluecrime3


----------



## Destabilise (Jun 3, 2013)

jap said:


> I am interested if this is still open.  please message me your skype username O_O


jaassssspyyyyy


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Sure. My skype name is cameron.bisson


----------



## persona non grata (Jul 13, 2011)

Room for more?
persona.non.grata0


----------



## Hadoukensensei (May 21, 2011)

Can I still join?


----------



## TheLoneRanger (Jan 17, 2014)

yes you can. PM your skype to me or write it here, I will add you  

PS: Everybody is welcomed


----------



## lunarc (Feb 25, 2014)

malygoseoe

Add me. I'm not quite sure how to join a skype group but I'm interested.


----------



## Tasdel (Nov 3, 2013)

The.bargos wouldn't mind talking to people who feel the same as me


----------



## jap (Jul 1, 2013)

Destabilise said:


> jaassssspyyyyy


clairrrrrey lol. are you gonna join O_O


----------



## anxiousguy (Aug 7, 2011)

I would be interested in joining.


----------



## TheLoneRanger (Jan 17, 2014)

Any others?


----------



## sakuresia (May 26, 2014)

I would like to join the group. I will be 17 this year. I'm new in here. I would like to meet people from all around the world and making friends with them. Please add me, my skype name is : wirstar


----------



## countofjose (May 24, 2014)

Me I'll pm you me skype


----------



## VisualAttraction (Jun 12, 2012)

I'm visual.attraction, add me!


----------



## TheExplosionist (Apr 13, 2009)

Add me!


----------



## ashish2199 (Nov 15, 2013)

*ADD me*

Add me 
my skype is ashish21999 
18+


----------



## Crusade (Mar 12, 2013)

i'd like to join too if there's still room. pm your account


----------



## TheLoneRanger (Jan 17, 2014)

Any other people who will like to join?


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

I want to join, I will be lonely, my mom went to another country for a month 

skype: mobiusxavier


----------



## Irsen (Feb 1, 2009)

I want to join


----------



## TheLoneRanger (Jan 17, 2014)

What's your skype Isren?


----------



## blacknight112 (Dec 11, 2013)

[email protected] (I think... just downloaded skype and signed up through outlook still trying to figure out how it works.)


----------



## pbandjam (Sep 24, 2011)

I'm interested in joining a sa group. My username is nodashes


----------



## kim0824 (Jun 16, 2014)

Can I join?
skype: LkimL0824


----------

